# Bread Pudding



## lsutiger (Sep 27, 2006)

I just came across a massive amount of bread, and I was wondering what everyone does for making bread pudding. I already made one batch in a traditional new orleans style, but I hear that there are all kinds of bread pudding recipes out there, and I've got a ton of bread left. I'll probably use some of it to make bread crumbs, but any other suggestions for leftover bread would be cool too!


----------



## Lynan (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiya! Here is a link to a recent discussion on bread puddings. Hope you find something you like here.  


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/bread-pudding-26158.html?highlight=bread+pudding

edited to add; I forgot to ask how a traditional New Orleans Bread Pudding is done! And I hope all is well with you in that beautiful city.


----------



## lsutiger (Sep 27, 2006)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_30359,00.html

That's the recipe I used, and it appears to be from Commander's Palace, which is one of the most, if not the most, famous restaurants in New Orleans. Thanks for the link as well!


----------



## philso (Sep 29, 2006)

another way to use up bread: stuffing without the bird.

saute up some onion and celery (and whatever else you like) in a generous amount of butter, along with some sage, thyme, salt & pepper.

toss with your diced bread.  beat an egg and add some milk.  this stuffing won't be soaking up the juice from a bird, so use a little more milk than you normally would. toss it all together and pack it into a greased baking dish. bake about 1/2 hour or so depending quantity and depth, either uncovered for a crispy crust or covered with aluminum foil.

i most usually also use a nice tart apple and some bacon , along with the celery & onion.  dried cranberries or blueberries are also nice, as are pecans, orange zest, pine nuts, or... i guess the list is a little too long to type. 

anyway, it makes a nice side dish different from the usual spuds, noodles or rice.


----------



## JoyC (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh My - I do love bread pudding - we have brunch Christmas day for whatever family is in town and i always serve bread pudding of some sort - this year i am thinking of trying the breadpudding that is served at the Rainforest restaurants - ran across a recipe for it someplace and hope it is in my stack of things to try - it has coconut and all sorts of yummy things in it
Joyce


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 29, 2006)

It's funny - we have TWO puddings in the UK - bread pudding which CAN be stodgy and usually served as a cold slice of cake - and it's flavoured with sultanas and spices - and Bread and Butter Puddings - which come in infinite varieties


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2006)

Whats a bread and butter pudding Ishbel?


----------



## jkath (Sep 29, 2006)

I think Bread and Butter pudding is what Europeans call our Bread Pudding. Isn't that right, Ishbel?


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 29, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> I think Bread and Butter pudding is what Europeans call our Bread Pudding. Isn't that right, Ishbel?


 
Yes it is....    and our Bread Pudding is a much more 'dense' and less custardy dish than B&B puddings.  Usually eaten cold as a cake-like dish.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 29, 2006)

If you want to serve a bread pudding that will blow the shoes off everyone, try the Oak Room's Bread Pudding from the Seelbach Hilton in Louisville, Kentucky. It's just about the most delicious bread pudding I've ever tasted. And I LOVE bread pudding. I even have a separate section in my recipe file _just_ for bread pudding. It's made with croissants and has a Woodford Reserve bourbon creme anglaise over it.

If you can get your hands on a copy of a cookbook called _Splendor in the Bluegrass_, the recipe is in it. It's a great book and is filled with lots of wonderful Kentucky recipes.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 29, 2006)

There are lots and lots of bread and butter pudding recipes on here somewhere - I know I've posted quite a few and so have other posters, both from this side of the pond... and the other


----------

